# DC remote.



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I wanted to try a cheap option for my HF dust collector so I went to Menards today to look around. I found this Woods brand outdoor remote rated for 13A for $9.99. I brought it home, not sure if that would be enough amperage to handle the DC, but so far so good. The remote works very well and I haven't tripped the fuse yet. Just thought I'd share this and see if anyone else has had good luck with a similar set up.


----------



## Kirkus (Dec 19, 2010)

I've had a remote control on my dust collection for years. The only time I lose it is when my wife steals it for the Christmas tree lights. :yes:


----------



## Locodcdude (Oct 24, 2010)

I was actually just going to invest in one of these. Not this exact one, but I have been looking around for something like this for a few days. It's just easier than going across the shop to turn it on. Nice find man!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

I bought the LR 110 Long Ranger remote control. I got it for $48 with free shipping from Amazon. I'm happy with it so far, but I haven't taken it out of the box yet.


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

There is a company (I think it's Intermatic) that makes a replacement receptable the has a wireless remote with it. If anybody is interested I will look it up at work and get you model numbers etc. 

Bob


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

TMA Woodworks said:


> There is a company (I think it's Intermatic) that makes a replacement receptable the has a wireless remote with it. If anybody is interested I will look it up at work and get you model numbers etc.
> 
> Bob


Sounds like a great product and I'm interested for sure!
Thanks in advance for the info..


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A cheap solution*

One of my dust collectors, a 220V 2HP, has a 20 ft long cord with a switch box to the relay with a magnet on the back side. I just take it with me to the tool and stick it on the cabinet. I also have the outdoor remotes on some shop vacs and that's the greatest. The Jet 1100's have remotes but they are line of sight, so I'm constantly shootin' at the DC to get it to respond. :laughing: bill 
A 120v DC would only need a single pole switch on the hot wire to the remote switch and a ground wire to the box. Black in, white out, green to ground. Color the white black to avoid confusion.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a Long Ranger from PSI on my 220Volt DC. Works great. It has lost it's remote programming but it was easy to restore the functionality. (Just RTFM)


----------



## TMA Woodworks (Apr 23, 2010)

Gene,

I took a couple of days off but I will look it up on Monday.

Bob


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

My remote is 11 yrs old. His name is Alec and he looks alot like me. He is voice activated. I just say, "go hit that switch" and within a few seconds its on.:laughing::laughing:

OK, Im kidding. I have been looking at those remotes as well. If anyone has a brand or model that is no good, let us know please.

Thanks,
Robert


----------



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

I put one of these wireless recepticals on my garage door. This way, when I leave the house, I can shut off the electric to the garage doors and no one can "bump" my doors open with their code stealers. Added insurance to keep my home and tools safer.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

TMA Woodworks said:


> Gene,
> 
> I took a couple of days off but I will look it up on Monday.
> 
> Bob


Bob,
Thanks for the offer. But, I just bought something similar on Amazon.
http://www.amazon.com/SuperSwitch-519768-Wireless-Programmable-PowerPackPro/dp/B004CN3IB4/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1299630638&sr=8-2
Looks like it would do the job. Was recommended by a guy that has had one for a year on his HF 2hp.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I've been using mine a lot lately in the shop for the last couple of days. I was concerned it might not handle the allegedly 2HP HF DC as it's rated for 13 amps. I've never had a remote and love it. I cycle it on and off quite a bit. That being said, for a good full two days in the shop using it, there are no initial issues. I'll chime back in after awhile to confirm it's still holding up or announce its demise should that happen. So far so good!


----------



## Chippin-in (Feb 4, 2010)

Are yall running those DC's on 220?


----------



## repeters (Dec 11, 2009)

Mine runs on 220 but my remote runs on 110


----------



## Drs3077 (Nov 15, 2010)

Amazon.com: SR227 Or PA011 X10 Split Receptacle Module (white) X10 Usa: Electronics
here is what i have in my shop i have a key chain remote for i that operate 2 outlets one for dc one for air filter i had one that work with my garage door remote was ment to turn on lamps worked fine with the small craftsman dc i had but when i bought my bigger delta it melted it i have been useing this one for over 10 yrs and it works great


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

My DC and remote are 110.


----------

